# In Situ Sponsorship Promo Code



## InSitu

Hi Everyone -

In celebration of In Situ's sponsorship of the Parts and Construction forum, we're offering all Dendroboard members a one-time, single use discount code good for 20% off an Amazonia, Selva, or Selva Plus vivarium. This discount code will not expire. Share this with as many members as you know! We're excited to be a part of the Dendroboard community and to do our part in helping our new-comers get off to a great start in the hobby.

Discount code (use at check out): 

Selva dbselva
Selva Plus dbselvaplus
Amazonia dbamazonia

Thanks for all of your support! And, enjoy the discount!

Bill/In Situ


----------



## Tijl

How cool is that?!


----------



## Fahad

Amazing.


----------



## Robru

Does In Situ also have resellers in Europe?


----------



## TeddytheFinger

Uh that's pretty awesome!


----------



## InSitu

Robru said:


> Does In Situ also have resellers in Europe?


Hello Robru - We are actually just completing our first container to be shipped to the UK. You can pre-order a vivarium through our UK site: www.insituecosystems.co.uk Unfortunately, we cannot offer this promotion to the UK yet....


----------



## Robru

InSitu said:


> Hello Robru - We are actually just completing our first container to be shipped to the UK. You can pre-order a vivarium through our UK site: www.insituecosystems.co.uk Unfortunately, we cannot offer this promotion to the UK yet....


Interesting, thank you very much for Your answer


----------



## Chris S

Hi Bill!

Welcome to the site...many of us carrying your tanks already and talk about them frequently. Happy to have you here and to help support your business!

Does your code apply to us funny looking Canadians as well?


----------



## Encyclia

Chris S said:


> Does your code apply to us funny looking Canadians as well?


I am not affiliated with InSitu, but here is how I would handle it: 

1) Only to the funny-looking ones. Photographic evidence will need to be provided. 

2) A photocopy of your electric bill will be necessary to prove you are, in fact, located in Canada. 

No charge for this advice, Bill. Welcome to board sponsorship!

Mark


----------



## InSitu

Chris S said:


> Hi Bill!
> 
> Welcome to the site...many of us carrying your tanks already and talk about them frequently. Happy to have you here and to help support your business!
> 
> Does your code apply to us funny looking Canadians as well?


We especially like Canadians...


----------



## InSitu

Encyclia said:


> I am not affiliated with InSitu, but here is how I would handle it:
> 
> 1) Only to the funny-looking ones. Photographic evidence will need to be provided.
> 
> 2) A photocopy of your electric bill will be necessary to prove you are, in fact, located in Canada.
> 
> No charge for this advice, Bill. Welcome to board sponsorship!
> 
> Mark


I think the photographic evidence should be a picture of them standing on the Canadian side of the Falls, or Peace Arch, depending on which coast they live on, unless they are from Manitoba, then they need a picture next to a Polar Bear.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

InSitu said:


> a picture next to a Polar Bear.


Your discount code is very generous, but not generous enough for that. Can't really enjoy a viv in the hospital.


----------



## Fahad

Socratic Monologue said:


> Your discount code is very generous, but not generous enough for that. Can't really enjoy a viv in the hospital.


Polar Bears don’t harm Canadians. Fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidsnfrogs

This is the best news I've gotten today.


----------



## Encyclia

orchidsnfrogs said:


> This is the best news I've gotten today.





Fahad said:


> Polar Bears don’t harm Canadians. Fact.


This^? Correct, that is good news.


----------



## Chris S

Can I provide an image of me riding a moose while holding my pet beaver instead?


----------



## fishingguy12345

Chris S said:


> Can I provide an image of me riding a moose while holding my pet beaver instead?


Chris, you're being a troublemaker... Bill already told you the requirements. Don't push it.


----------



## Chris S

What about a video of me apologizing to everyone I see? Or me telling you aBOOT my awesome new igloo?


----------



## Maruko643

This is so exciting! I was going to place an order for two tanks on Monday but I got so busy that I forgot, now that it's my birthday and there is also a discount... Wooo!!! A godsend, thank you very much!


----------



## lamamg01

I ordered one of the vivs I am excited to set it up !!


----------



## anichol

This post says the code works for Selva, Selva Plus, or Amazonia but it isn't working for the Selva or Selva Plus vivs 😢


----------



## InSitu

Hello Anichol - the promotion is for the Amazonia only....


----------



## JPP

anichol said:


> This post says the code works for Selva, Selva Plus, or Amazonia but it isn't working for the Selva or Selva Plus vivs 😢


Hmm, I thought the Selvas were originally included too...
Idk, maybe I'm remembering it wrong....


----------



## JPP

I didn't remember it wrong. The discount originally DID include both Selvas. It still says so on the post regarding it, on Insitu Ecosystems Facebook page. So Bill "quietly" changed it. That's kind of crappy...


----------



## InSitu

JPP said:


> I didn't remember it wrong. The discount originally DID include both Selvas. It still says so on the post regarding it, on Insitu Ecosystems Facebook page. So Bill "quietly" changed it. That's kind of crappy...


It did... But, we had a mis-fire... People were ordering more than a single vivarium. And, our software could not handle sorting it out. So, we limited it to Amazonia's for now, until we can figure out how to offer a single vivarium with the discount to include the others... The idea is to give everyone an introductory price so they can experience the difference. We'll get there soon...


----------



## InSitu

Just an FYI - We just updated the discount codes so that you can now get any of the Selva/Amazonia terrariums...


----------

